# Nymph Shed



## ellroy (Jul 19, 2005)

Hiya,

One of my C.gemmatus shed for the first time (since its been with me!)....how long should I leave it before offering more food?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Jesse (Jul 19, 2005)

24-48 hours


----------



## ellroy (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Jesse! Another one shed last night


----------

